# UMAREX USA H&K MP5 .22 CAL Question



## bman505 (Feb 26, 2011)

I have really been looking for a fun .22 to have. I found this one on gunbroker and really liked what I saw. I know that it is relativly new on the market, but do any of you have any feedback on it? It looks like a blast to shoot and H&K put there name on it. Has to say something right?


----------

